# Moving to Marbella for 3 months



## sarahcustard (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi I'm new here and was hoping for some advice if poss.

I'm looking to move to Marbella for 3 months early next year. I currently work from home with my job and earn £2k a month after tax so am hoping that will be enough to live on. Additionally I was hoping to get a sales job out there. I have done a lot of telesales in the past so was hoping to get something like that. Not so much to make loads of money but more to get out of the house and meet new people out there. I wondered if the many telesales jobs out there actually are any good and exist!

I am bringing a dog with me, have just got his passport. I've seen quite a few nice properties online for under 1000 Euro's a month and my only concern is living alone and the security. Would I be better living in a none detached property closer to other people, rather than a bigger property set off on it's own. If anyone has any location advice I'd really appreciate some help.

Also I don't speak Spanish. I have enroled for classes and have some tapes so hopefully it will improve before I go. I suppose my biggest concern is will I find it easy to meet people out there if I go alone. I have a few people wanting to come with me, however I'm not great at house sharing and aren't keen to take a companion with me!! 
Any help and advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

I'm sorry I can't help you, re. Marbella or your type of work, but I did move her
e to Spain, several years ago, with a dog!

You're obviously very well organised - got your pet's passport - but my suggestion, nonetheless, would be to research online as much as you can about the various canine health problems which are prevalent in Southern Spain! My British vet. was very thorough and we discussed, in depth, all the possible threats to my dog's well-being, so I could make, with his advice, informed decisions about sensible precautions to take, on her account, both beforehand and once on Spanish soil. In fact, she had a wonderful 3 years here, living till the age of 11 years when her hip dysplasia began to affect her more - a genetic problem for so many large=breed dogs, sadly - but at least she had lived a normal, very energetic life until then. albeit with the help of her daily medication!

Other members and guests here live in or closer to your chosen area than myself - and some have dogs, so I'm sure they can advise you, if you require further information on this matter. Good luck with your arrangements!

GCxx


----------



## sarahcustard (Aug 26, 2012)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry I can't help you, re. Marbella or your type of work, but I did move her
> e to Spain, several years ago, with a dog!
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I totally agree with you. I do have concerns about bringing him as he is a lovely dog and I would hate to think that by taking him abroad I put his life in any danger at all. I'll certainly get onto doing some research about keeping him healthy. My vet sadly is not at all helpful and is one of these new breed of British vet who just want to take money for weighing him six monthly and don't have a lot of practical advice. I'm also keen to find out about pet insurance abroad. If you or anyone has any advice re my dog then I'd be v grateful! He's looking forward to having a swim in the sea!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are lots of posters who've taken and have their dogs to Spain, including myself and my dogs loved it. We didnt have medical insurance for them, but we found that vets were less expensive in Spain anyway.

poster MRYPG9 lives near Marbella and her "Little Azor" who is the love of her life is with her and she works for a dog shelter charity. I'm sure she'll be a long with advise etc!!! 

As for telesales work, there is some in and around Marbella "Club la Costa" springs to mind, I personally found it a hateful job "selling" timeshare. You get a three month contract, a pittance (excluding commission) and a script to read. If you dont hit your target then you're out. But if you're only planning to stay for 3 months it might be worth a go....... if they're still there and recruiting???

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, Sarah

I take your point about another job helping you meet people, but given how bad unemployment is in Spain and considering those tele-sales jobs don't sem to have a very good reputation, I'm not sure how practical an option that is. It could take you a couple of months at least to get a job, by which time your three months there will be over! Also it would complicate your tax, etc. for very little finacial gain. 

Maybe ot would be better to consider some voluntary work, which you could start as soon as you arrive. Dog shelters seem to have a great need for help - as already mentioned, Mrypg could help in that area.

As to housing, rental is very expensive in Marbella itself, cheaper as you head further out of town to the many areas still advertised as Marbella, but then you really need to have a car.

In the centre of Marbella longterm rental pretty much starts at 600e/ month for a half decent 1 bed apt, but I'm not sure you will get anywhere at those sort of rates for only 3 months. You might have to pay holiday rental prices for that time scale which are much, much higher.

In Marbella itself, you won't really find any detached properties, pretty much just apts. Further out there are detached properties and much nicer apts, but again you could find yourself very isolated unless you have a car, and many of these places are very empty now. You certainly would struggle to find friends among neighbours - especially at the beginning of the year when there are less tourists filling properties.


----------

